# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  a-squared HiJackFree

## Ultima Weapon

*a-squared HiJackFree*

a-squared HiJackFree is a detailed system analysis tool which helps advanced users to detect and remove all types of HiJackers, Spyware, Adware, Trojans and Worms.
Product details
Download now
Manage all types of Autoruns on your system
Control all Explorer and Browser plugins (BHOs, Toolbars, etc.)
Manage all running Processes and their associated modules
Control all Services, even those Windows doesn't display
View open ports and the associated listening processes
View all DNS entries in the hosts file
Manage installed Layered Service Providers (LSPs)
Analyze the system configuration with using our live online analysis
Download a-squared HiJackFree now! It's free for private use!
It comes with language packs for English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, Japanese and many more.

Downwload

----------


## XP user

Nice tool. Not for beginners though!  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------

